# Looking to meet new sailing friends



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've got an O'Day 34 berthed in New Bern, NC. I'm a solo sailor always looking for someone to crew or another boat to sail with. I've been sailing for 50 years and always welcome anyone with any level of experiences. Any new friends out there?

Fair winds and following seas!

Skip


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Skip. There is an O'Day 40 in that town, if you come across them ask about the rOnDAYvoue we have every year.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome to the board. I'm currently at the Sheraton in New Bern.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Skip.


----------

